# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Spiders in the Car

## RebelYell83

can anybody tell me what these are?,this is the third round of a billion babies of these i have had in my car,killed the first 2 sets,and figured would be wise to get a pic and try to determine what they are this time

----------


## Boanerges

I do not know what they are but I think it is cool you got the spider mobile  :Good Job:  I don't know how much the ladies would like it though  :Very Happy:

----------


## Creeptastic

I get those spawns of satan in my house. No idea what they are!

----------


## Hulihzack

Those are black widows my friend

----------

_RebelYell83_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## Boanerges

Spider mobile might not be that good any more if you got black widows in there  :Surprised:

----------


## RebelYell83

Thankyou,,thats what i thought the first time,,just needed confirmation

----------


## Lucas339

yea its that time of year....the widows are out in FL!

----------


## RebelYell83

heres a couple more shots i got this morning

----------


## Boanerges

In all seriousness bro if that's what they are be carefull!!!

----------

_RebelYell83_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## Hulihzack

Those buggers are all over our (reptile) store. Not cool when you start seeing the grown up ones where you put your hands every day  :Surprised:

----------

_RebelYell83_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## RebelYell83

> In all seriousness bro if that's what they are be carefull!!!


i am calling my cousin when he gets off work,about having him take my car,and puttin it on the o-zone at work,sucks all the oxygen from the car killing eveyrthing in it instantly

----------


## kris62901

yea i got bite by a few 3 weeks ago not cool not cool at all

----------


## Boanerges

> i am calling my cousin when he gets off work,about having him take my car,and puttin it on the o-zone at work,sucks all the oxygen from the car killing eveyrthing in it instantly


 :Good Job:

----------


## GoFride

Those look suspiciously like baby brown widow spiders - common here in Flo-rida (unfortunately). I got invaded by 'em last year (about this time of year, too - hmmm). It was like coming home to that movie "Arachnophobia" - they were everywhere! Nasty little beasties - get rid of 'em quick!  :Spider: 

_____________
Deb V.

Het Pied 1.0, Pied 0.1, Pastel 0.2, SuperPastel 0.1, Lesser 0.1, Normal 0.1

----------


## h00blah

*faints*

----------


## carrieres102584

I'm scared of spiders. I would probably sell the car.

----------


## Mindibun

I get spiders in and on my car constantly. There's a new web every morning and I feel bad knocking it down while driving away. Luckily, they aren't widows of any sort - they're just these really cute orange and green spiders so I let them stay. 

You should try to keep a few of your widows as pets.  :Smile:

----------


## SGExotics

Cover all leather and bug bomb your car...

----------


## luna13

kill em!!!!

----------


## Neal

I really don't think those are black widows, they're way to bright.

As to what they are, it's hard to tell with the quality of pictures.

Even as to them being brown recluses like somebody said, I don't believe they are that either because of the legs.

I don't know for 100% but I would still rather be on the safe side, and take your necessary precautions.

----------

